# Wilderness Tac Belt Review



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I received my Original Intructers 5-stitch belt from Wilderness Tactical couple days ago. 

I'll admit, I was skeptical. There is just no way nylon can hold up a gun. After reading a bunch of good reports on the belt I had to see for my self. 

It's GREAT!!! Holds up mu USPc through all of my daily activities as good if not better than my Rosen lether gun gunbelt. Its certainly nothing to look at, but most of the time my shirt is untucked anyway.....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I use the Galco equivalent every day. I strongly prefer them to leather belts, unless I am wearing a suit or sport coat.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I'd say this one is going to go into full time use. With the exceptions you mentioned above.

I still can't like non-leather holsters though.......kydex, plastic, whatever. No can do. I'm giving it one last chance, I just bought a used c-tac IWB form a HKPro member. If this one doesn't pan out. No more non-cow,horse,shark experiments for me......LOL


----------

